# any promo code for Mini lifetime activation?



## VajraTLR (Nov 30, 2013)

I just activated the Roamio using the PLSR and brought the price down to $399. But same code does not work for the Mini. Any other codes I can use??? Or $150 is as good as it gets? Thanks!


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

VajraTLR said:


> I just activated the Roamio using the PLSR and brought the price down to $399. But same code does not work for the Mini. Any other codes I can use??? Or $150 is as good as it gets? Thanks!


$150 is as good as it gets, for now.


----------



## advocate2 (Jan 25, 2008)

Just a bump to see if anyone has seen deals for lifetime on the mini.


----------



## advocate2 (Jan 25, 2008)

I've been a Tivo user, on and off, since 2000 (I would switch between DTV and cox for football season). I just started using my Series 3 with lifetime again and yesterday I order a XL4 from Tivo on a special where they added the usb wifi device.

I called today and asked about the minis. They told me it's $99 per with $149 for lifetime.

I told them Amazon has it with two day shipping for $79. I was told Tivo could not match that price.


----------

